# Netgear router florferated after BB DECA



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had Whole Home installed recently, DECA works perfectly, but shortly after the installation, my WiFi became very flaky, now it appears to be totally borked, although I'll try a few more things. [Netgear WPN284v2]

Questions:

Is it possible that there's a connection between the BB DECA startup and my WiFi router going South? Is there a test for the ethernet inserter that I could perform?

Should I just get a new router, that'll maybe do more things in the future? Any suggestions? (I don't like D-Link's PC centered-ness) Rather like Netgear, but am open to whatever


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Have you tried resetting your router?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Have you tried resetting your router?


About six times, plus power cycling the modem (Comcast with voip.).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Another here with a netgear, had strange problems, though not the same, and these only were corrected with a factory reset of the netgear. Normal reset/restarts didn't resolve anything.
You might want to look for this red button [was red on mine].


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What does "florferated" mean?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"now it appears to be totally *borked*" - then I wouldn't bother with questions and get other [new] one what will work OK.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Another here with a netgear, had strange problems, though not the same, and these only were corrected with a factory reset of the netgear. Normal reset/restarts didn't resolve anything.
> You might want to look for this red button [was red on mine].


Bingo! Many thanks. It's a recessed button on the back; I had reset it once, but this second time did the trick. I've also a new understanding of, and appreciation for, the various lights on the router mean.

Now my next step, I think, would be to set the DVRs and the receiver to their own IP. Suggestions? Here's what the router tells me-

#	IP Address Device Name	MAC Address
1	192.168.1.2 C-69-181-75-224	00:1b:63:a7:16:d6
2	192.168.1.3 JPMAIR 7c:6d:62:a6:78:24
3	192.168.1.4	-- 00:50:94:ec:c4:bb
4	192.168.1.6	-- 00:03:78:46:3b:7f
5	192.168.1.7	-- 00:03:78:49:6b:e6

The first one would be an ethernet connected desktop (iMac), the "JPMAIR" is a MacBook Air. 
Also, is there a way to pick up the custom names of the DirecTV receivers?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> What does "florferated" mean?


It means it seems to be FUBAR! But thank heavens appearances can be deceiving. It's now working just fine.

I learned that Whole Home doesn't like it when you connect or disconnect Ethernet to the system.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> "now it appears to be totally *borked*" - then I wouldn't bother with questions and get other [new] one what will work OK.


The appearance was deceiving! I had powered cycled it many times, and was under the (wrong) impression that that was more powerful than the reset button, which I also did, but it took two tries to make it stick.

For me, it begs the question as to whether power cycling an HR20-700 or the HR 24-500 is the most complete reset possible, or does the reset button do more?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> would be to set the DVRs and the receiver to their own IP. Suggestions?


Just read your router's manual and Wiki ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> The appearance was deceiving! I had powered cycled it many times, and was under the (wrong) impression that that was more powerful than the reset button, which I also did, but it took two tries to make it stick.
> 
> For me, it begs the question as to whether power cycling an HR20-700 or the HR 24-500 is the most complete reset possible, or does the reset button do more?


I did answer to the question from EE standpoint - see my old posts about 'cold reboot' and soft reset for receivers/DVRs...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I learned that Whole Home doesn't like it when you connect or disconnect Ethernet to the system.....


So if you Connect or Disconnect Ethernet to your System it becomes "florferated"???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I did answer to the question from EE standpoint - see my old posts about 'cold reboot' and soft reset for receivers/DVRs...


I did a search, but did not find. Could you please provide a link?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

To Perform a Cold Reboot just Unplug the Device for a few minutes and then Plug it back in.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> So if you Connect or Disconnect Ethernet to your System it becomes "florferated"???


Well, it disrupts playback on what was being watched or recorded. 
The made up word has a connotation of being more seriously broken, and was describing a router that I thought was dying or dead.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Now my next step, I think, would be to set the DVRs and the receiver to their own IP. Suggestions? Here's what the router tells me-


They should be just fine the way they are. The receivers address each other via name as opposed to the IP address.

Most routers maintain a one-to-one relationship between the IP address and MAC address even through a lease expiration and renewal so it is pretty much impossible to tell whether the IP address is leased or fixed (outside of peeking at the router lease table).


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Just one other sort of unrelated point. If you reset your router, you likely lost any WiFi protection (if you had it on in the first place). You should check to see if that is so, and if you have lost your encryption, you should reset it and put in your password. This will not have an effect on your wired DVRs but it will have an effect on everyone around you who will be able to connect to your router!

SMK


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just be aware - in some devices like the router, the red RESET button actualy erasing user settings and bringing the router to factory/default status; 
it do not just reset of the device in case of hanging or malfunctioning.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> ...Now my next step, I think, would be to set the DVRs and the receiver to their own IP.


Yes, you should be able to reserve an IP for your DirecTV devices. You would need to know the MAC for the device. A quick glance below tells me you have 2 -600 devices and 1 -700 device. I can't tell the exact model though. But if you go into each devices *Network Setup/Advanced Setup* it'll list the entire MAC. 
When you login your router, go into LAN Setup. From there you can add *Address Reservations.* From there, it should be quite easy to figure the rest out.


> Suggestions? Here's what the router tells me-
> 
> #	IP Address Device Name	MAC Address
> 1	192.168.1.2 C-69-181-75-224	00:1b:63:a7:16:d6
> ...


Pace -700


> 4	192.168.1.6	-- 00:03:78:46:3b:7f


Humax -600


> 5	192.168.1.7	-- 00:03:78:49:6b:e6


Humax -600


> The first one would be an ethernet connected desktop (iMac), the "JPMAIR" is a MacBook Air.
> Also, is there a way to pick up the custom names of the DirecTV receivers?


I don't think there is a way to see custom names. Only on the DirecTV devices themselves.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Just be aware - in some devices like the router, the red RESET button actualy erasing user settings and bringing the router to factory/default status;
> it do not just reset of the device in case of hanging or malfunctioning.


Yes, that's what the reset button on that Netgear does, and what it needed to do.

Now, a simple answer to the equivalent on the, say HR20-700: Does the red reset button do more- or less- than a complete power down for a few minutes? It was recommended to me by my installer a long time ago that the complete power down was "better" than a RBR.... The former wipes the whole Guide, but not recording instructions nor the existing List. I am not sure just what the RBR does as I've always used the power recycle.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RoyGBiv said:


> Just one other sort of unrelated point. If you reset your router, you likely lost any WiFi protection (if you had it on in the first place). You should check to see if that is so, and if you have lost your encryption, you should reset it and put in your password. This will not have an effect on your wired DVRs but it will have an effect on everyone around you who will be able to connect to your router!
> 
> SMK


Yes, thanks, the full reset does wipe everything, but the setup makes it easy to put PWs in. I have just the basic WEP, wondering if I really need to go to a higher level....


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, that's what the reset button on that Netgear does, and what it needed to do.
> 
> Now, a simple answer to the equivalent on the, say HR20-700: Does the red reset button do more- or less- than a complete power down for a few minutes? It was recommended to me by my installer a long time ago that the complete power down was "better" than a RBR.... The former wipes the whole Guide, but not recording instructions nor the existing List. I am not sure just what the RBR does as I've always used the power recycle.


The RBR is much the same as a "Menu Reset", which is the preferred way of restarting a DVR. Only use RBR if there is no response from the remote.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bleggett29 said:


> Yes, you should be able to reserve an IP for your DirecTV devices. You would need to know the MAC for the device. A quick glance below tells me you have 2 -600 devices and 1 -700 device. << Snipped bits out >>.


I was told the way to do it is simply assign IPs to the DirecTV boxes, but make them outside of the normal ones the router uses for computers on WiFi or ethernet. This *seems* a simpler approach, but I don't know what to assign the boxes.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I was told the way to do it is simply assign IPs to the DirecTV boxes, but make them outside of the normal ones the router uses for computers on WiFi or ethernet. This *seems* a simpler approach, but I don't know what to assign the boxes.


THE BEST bet is to statically assign on the DirecTV devices themselves but also make sure they are out of the DHCP pool. Assigning via MAC on the router in addition to statically on the devices would accomplish this.

It's always good to have a plan when setting up DHCP. I have similar devices grouped.
My DHCP pool is x.x.x.2-x.x.x.99. These are dynamic. 
My 3 DirecTV devices are reserved at x.x.x.101-x.x.x.103. If I were to acquire more DirecTV devices, they would go between x.x.x.104-x.x.x.109.
My 3 computers are reserved at x.x.x.111-x.x.x.113. Additional computers would go between x.x.x.114-x.x.x.199.
MISC devices are reserved from x.x.x.200-x.x.x.254. Currently I have a network printer at x.x.x.201, a BlueRay at x.x.x.202, and a WD HD Live Plus at x.x.x.203.


----------

